# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  Ληψη wifi σε μεγαλη αποσταση

## monolithos

10-5-2014 1-49-02 μμ.jpg
Θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας σε ενα project που θελω να κανω! Θελω να κανω ληψη του σηματος του router μου σε μια αποσταση 5 -8 χιλιομετρα και θα ηθελα την γνωμη σας η αλλες ιδεες πανω σε αυτο!!
ατη φωτο ειναι η ιδεα πως σκεφτομαι να το κανω!! Ο ενισχυτης ειναι αυτος και οι δυο κεραιες, ειναι αυτες .
Λετε να τα καταφερω?? Τι αλλη λυση μου προτεινετε???

----------


## ILI

Δεν ξέρω αν θα σου δουλέψει. Πρόσεχε τις παρεμβολές. Αν σου δουλέψει σε παρακαλώ κοινοποίησε το γιατί με ενδιαφέρει. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## GR_KYROS

Με την προϋπόθεση οπτικής επαφής μόνο με μια τέτοια διάταξη θα μπορέσεις....
ant.jpg

----------


## monolithos

> Με την προϋπόθεση οπτικής επαφής μόνο με μια τέτοια διάταξη θα μπορέσεις....
> ant.jpg



 ναι υπαρχει οπτικη επαφη μεταξυ των δυο σημεων

----------


## leosedf

Κοίτα:
Αυτό το πράμα.... Δεν είναι 8W αλλά ακόμα και να ήταν θα τα έκανες σκατά.
Δεν παίζει έτσι, 
Ξέχασες ότι ο ενισχυτής ενισχύει και πολύ θόρυβο και αν λάβουμε υπ' όψιν μας ότι είναι και Κινέζικος τότε κλάφτα Χαράλαμπε. Έχεις και τις yagi που ΔΕΝ κάνουν και το μόνο που θα καταφέρεις είναι να κάνεις τη μπάντα χάλια.

Βάλε η δυο τέτοια http://www.e-wireless.gr/Outdoor/2.4...m-m2-400-18dbi η τέτοια http://www.e-wireless.gr/Outdoor/2.4...ridge-m2-18dbi

Η στα 5GHz http://www.e-wireless.gr/Outdoor/5-G...ridge-m5-25dbi
Και τελείωσε το θέμα. Ούτε ενισχυτές ούτε βάσεις για να κάθονται πουλιά.

----------

Gaou (20-03-19)

----------


## monolithos

> Κοίτα:
> Αυτό το πράμα.... Δεν είναι 8W αλλά ακόμα και να ήταν θα τα έκανες σκατά.
> Δεν παίζει έτσι, 
> Ξέχασες ότι ο ενισχυτής ενισχύει και πολύ θόρυβο και αν λάβουμε υπ' όψιν μας ότι είναι και Κινέζικος τότε κλάφτα Χαράλαμπε. Έχεις και τις yagi που ΔΕΝ κάνουν και το μόνο που θα καταφέρεις είναι να κάνεις τη μπάντα χάλια.
> 
> Βάλε η δυο τέτοια http://www.e-wireless.gr/Outdoor/2.4...m-m2-400-18dbi η τέτοια http://www.e-wireless.gr/Outdoor/2.4...ridge-m2-18dbi
> 
> Η στα 5GHz http://www.e-wireless.gr/Outdoor/5-G...ridge-m5-25dbi
> Και τελείωσε το θέμα. Ούτε ενισχυτές ούτε βάσεις για να κάθονται πουλιά.



ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας!! επειδη δεν τα ξερω αυτα τα πιατα!! μπορεις να μου πεις αν θες πως θα γινει η ολη συνδεσμολογια?? αυτα παιρνουν σημα απο το router η συνδεονται με ethernet?? Kαι στην ληψη τι εξοδο βγαζουν?? πως και που συνδεονται?? πιστευεις θα καλυψω την αποσταση?

----------


## leosedf

Τι εννοείς στη λήψη τι έξοδο βγάζουν? 1 εκατομμύριο βαττ. Δε σε ενδιαφέρει αυτό.
Με ethernet στο router και με ethernet στον υπολογιστή σου.
ΕΝΑ καλώδιο (ethernet) μόνο θέλουν μέχρι πάνω και η τροφοδοσία συμπεριλαμβάνεται στη συσκευασία. Οι πομποδέκτες βρίσκονται πάνω στα πιάτα οπότε δε χρειάζεται να κάνεις τίποτα άλλο.
Με τα συγκεκριμένα και οπτική επαφή βγάζεις και 25 χιλιόμετρα άνετα.

----------


## monolithos

> Τι εννοείς στη λήψη τι έξοδο βγάζουν? 1 εκατομμύριο βαττ. Δε σε ενδιαφέρει αυτό.
> Με ethernet στο router και με ethernet στον υπολογιστή σου.
> ΕΝΑ καλώδιο (ethernet) μόνο θέλουν μέχρι πάνω και η τροφοδοσία συμπεριλαμβάνεται στη συσκευασία. Οι πομποδέκτες βρίσκονται πάνω στα πιάτα οπότε δε χρειάζεται να κάνεις τίποτα άλλο.
> Με τα συγκεκριμένα και οπτική επαφή βγάζεις και 25 χιλιόμετρα άνετα.



α μαλιστα!! τωρα καταλαβα!!!! βρηκα και σχετκες οδηγιες!!! Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!
Και κατι τελευταιο!! Τι αποσταση πιστευεις οτι μπορουν να καλυψουν?? Μιλαμε παντα να υπαρχει απολυτη οπτικη επαφη!!!

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

μη ρωτάς τίποτα άλλο Άκου το leosedf
 Πάρε τα υλικά και θα δεις ότι είναι πανεύκολο να επικοινωνήσεις.

----------


## leosedf

Εγώ στο σπίτι εκπέμπω με 1mW στα 2 χιλιόμετρα και έχω 49dB και στις δυο μεριές.

Πάρε δυο τέτοια και δε θα χρειαστεί να κάνεις σχεδόν τίποτα, ούτε θα χαλάσουν.

----------


## monolithos

Σας ευχαριστω ολους!!.
Τελικα θα καταληξω στην προταση του  leosedf!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Hary Dee

> Βάλε η δυο τέτοια http://www.e-wireless.gr/Outdoor/2.4...m-m2-400-18dbi η τέτοια http://www.e-wireless.gr/Outdoor/2.4...ridge-m2-18dbi
> 
> Η στα 5GHz http://www.e-wireless.gr/Outdoor/5-G...ridge-m5-25dbi



Κώστα μία ερώτηση: Το site αναφέρει και νομοθετικά θέματα, ότι δηλαδή κανονικά η νόμιμη ισχύς για χωρίς άδεια είναι μέχρι 100mW EIRP, δηλαδή 20dBm. Βλέπω όμως ότι οι κεραίες έχουν έξοδο >20dBm, και αν βάλουμε και τα κέρδη τότε γίνεται χάλια το νούμερο. Τι παίζει με αυτό το θέμα; Τα έχω μπερδέψει ή είναι κάτι άλλο;

----------


## leosedf

Αν το ρυθμίσεις ότι εκπέμπεις στην Ελλάδα η ισχύς πάει στο σωστό όριο.
Αν χρειάζεσαι παραπάνω πάνε στα 5Ghz που μπορείς να εκπέμψεις με 1W.
Συνήθως με αυτά τα πιάτα στις αποστάσεις που θέλουμε δεν έχεις πρόβλημα όπως και να χει.

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

*Ubiquiti,  κορυφαια στο ειδος τους... και δουλευουν απροβληματιστα.*

----------


## JohnSerres

Εγώ θα συμφωνήσω μαζί με τον 
*leosedf* 
  				 Εγώ έχω αυτήν εδώ http://www.e-wireless.gr/airgrid-m2-...dbi-17x24-grid συνδεδεμένη με μια άλλη 3km μακριά όπου υπάρχει οπτική επαφή και την έχω κουμπόσει πάνω σε ένα Repeater level one wap-6010 ώστε να έχω Wi-fi.

----------


## leosedf

Έχει και πιο καλά αλλά είναι πιο ακριβά.

----------


## KOKAR

εγω εχω μια απορία, πως ο φίλος θα "στοχεύσει" σε 8Km ????
με το μάτι στο περίπου ? ρωτάω γιατί είμαι σίγουρος οτι δεν εχει τον κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό για αυτή την δουλειά !

----------


## leosedf

Με το μάτι δε χρειάζεται τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## Notios38

*Ubiquiti, bullet .nanostation.. σωστα τ αναφερει  ο Κωνσταντινος...και οι συναδελφοι  μια χαρα παιζουν ειδικα στα 5+ ghz που υποστηριζουν airma*x
                       Signal Strength:                                            -69 dBm                        

                                              Noise Floor:                            -95 dBm                        
                        Transmit CCQ:                            97.8 %                                        
                        TX/RX Rate:                            135 Mbps                /                135 Mbps                        

                                          airMAX:             Enabled           
                        airMAX Priority:             High           
                        airMAX Quality:                       
83                %                        

                        airMAX Capacity:                                           37    (απο την δικια μου ζευξη)




                                            26 χιλιομετρα τα 22 πανω  απο  θαλασσα και παει σφεντονα....θελει αρχικη σκοπευση και μετα απο το μενου το φερνεις ακριβως

----------


## aris k

Και εγω θα συμφωνήσω με τα παιδια ποιο πάνω εχω εγκαταστήσει εξής τέτοια ζευγάρια , αν θέλεις πες στα παιδια να στο στείλουν ρυθμισμένο με τις ip που θέλεις οπότε θα εχεις μόνο το στήσιμο των κεραιών (την μεγαλύτερη απόσταση που εχω σύνδεση ειναι 5,5 χιλιόμετρα.  πάντα με οπτική επαφή !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## captain_

> εγω εχω μια απορία, πως ο φίλος θα "στοχεύσει" σε 8Km ????
> με το μάτι στο περίπου ? ρωτάω γιατί είμαι σίγουρος οτι δεν εχει τον κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό για αυτή την δουλειά !



Τα Ubiquiti, bullet και nanostation είναι μια χαρά και παίζουν καλά. Η στόχευση γίνεται αρχικά χοντρικά με το μάτι και μετά για πιο ακρίβεια μέσα από τις μετρήσεις που έχουν στο προγραμμά τους. Κάποια Ubiquiti έχουν και λεντάκια με τη στάθμη του σήματος εξωτερικά.

----------


## leosedf

Τελευταία είναι στα 9.2χλμ με το ένα στο ύψος της θάλασσας και το άλλο στα 2000 μέτρα περίπου πάνω στον Όλυμπο. Παίζει ρολόι.

----------


## JOUN

Α ρε Κωνσταντινε σε ακουσα περισυ και δοκιμασα τα Ubiquiti για access point.Απο τοτε που εβαλα το πρωτο εχω βαλει ακομη καμμια δωδεκαρια χωρις κανενα προβλημα..
Το ενα μαλιστα το εβαλα σπιτι μου για να δω αν θα κανει κανενα κολλημα.Δεν εκανε απολυτως τιποτα,ουτε μια φορα δεν ασχοληθηκα..
Πριν απο αυτα εκανα την μ@λακια και εβαλα 3 TP-LINK και ακομη τρεχω μ'αυτα..Τι κολληματα τι αποσυνδεσεις εχουν συνεχεια,οτι ναναι..

----------


## leosedf

Ποσοστά??

Έχει και πιο δυνατές συσκευές αλλά ξεφεύγουν από το όριο κόστους μας. Είναι αρκετά ικανοποιητικές για την τιμή τους.

----------


## JOUN

Τα έχουμε ξαναπει Κωνσταντίνε..
Οποίος θέλει έρχεται απο εδώ έχουμε καλό τσίπουρο..

----------


## leosedf

Ναι αλλά δεν πίνω.
red bull έχετε?

----------


## JOUN

E δεν θαχουμε; Ταυρινη να θελεις..

----------


## picdev

οταν λέμε db στο wifi τότε εννοούμε το SNR? Ξέρω οτι το db είναι ο 10log μπλα μπλα

----------


## leosedf

To SNR είναι λόγος σήματος προς θόρυβο και εκφράζεται και αυτό με dB.

----------


## picdev

το ξέρω, πιο πάνω λες οτι στο λινκ εχεις 49db. Σε τι αναφέρεσαι ?

----------


## leosedf

Στη λήψη που έχω και στα δυο πιάτα.

----------


## ntailikis

Καλημέρα παιδιά,

Θέλω να μοιραστώ τη Wifi σύνδεσή μου με ένα φίλο  σε μια απόσταση περίπου 150m σύμφωνα με τα όσα έχω διαβάσει ως τώρα κατέληξα στην αγορά των παρακάτω http://www.cableworks.gr/diktyaka/ub...airmax-ap-cpe/

Το ένα θα το ρυθμίσω ώς Access point και το δεύτερο ώς bridge απο οτι έχω καταλάβει

Η ερώτηση μου είναι αν απο την μεριά του σπιτιού του φίλου μου που θα είναι ρυθμισμένο ως bridge, θέλω να έχω και ενσύρματο και ασύρματο δίκτυο, θα πρέπει να βάλω απλά ένα switch για το ενσύρματο και ένα ακόμη Access point τοπικά συνδεμένο με το switch για το ασύρματο;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Prezonautis

Εάν πάρεις δύο "Ubiquiti NanoStation LocoM2, 2,4GHz MIMO airMAX AP-CPE", https://telcoantennas.com.au/site/si...ns-diagram.png , https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__xzHnK6IVs.
Σε κάλυψα?

----------


## ntailikis

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση το video το είχα δεί και εγώ αλλά δεν είχα καταλάβει πώς θα έχω ασύρματο δίκτυο απο την πλευρά του bridge

Αρα αν βρώ και κάποιο router που μπορεί να λειτουργήσει και σαν Access point ίσως βολευτώ με τις θύρες Lan και έχω και τα δυο (Ενσύρματο - ασύρματο) σε μια συσκευή σωστά;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## picdev

Εγώ αγόρασα ένα tp link με 25ε που είναι και router και ap, μάλιστα υποστηρίζει σαν router να παίρνει το WAN και μέσω wifi εκτός του wan lan port. Συγκεκριμένα το αναφέρει σαν WISP
Το 743nd ειναι. Η κεραία του είναι αποσπομενη. 150μ με οπτική επαφή δεν ειναι τίποτα για οποιοδήποτε ap νομίζω .
Εδώ και 2 μέρες το δουλεύω σαν client και πάει πολύ καλά δεν μου έχει κολλήσει 

http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/d...L-WR743ND.html

----------


## ntailikis

Εχω επιλέξει το TL-841ND και το χρησιμοποιώ στην εταιρεία που εργάζομαι.

 λόγω του οτι έχουμε δορυφορικό internet και το modem που σου δίνει ο πάροχος βγάζει θύρα LAN πρέπει να την οδηγήσεις σε router με θύρα WAN για να έχεις και δίκτυο.

Αρα λές ότι αν πάρω ένα αντίστοιχο και κουμπώσω απο τη θύρα LAN του nanostation στη θύρα WAN του TP-LINK θα παίξει κανονικά?

----------


## JOUN

Δες εδω https://help.ubnt.com/hc/en-us/artic...-repeater-mode 
Απλως στην μερια του δεκτη  χρειαζεσαι οπως ειπες ενα switch για ενσυρματο,το ασυρματο υπαρχει ηδη.

----------


## ntailikis

Καλή ιδέα να τα ρυθμίσω σαν repeater αλλά διάβασα οτι ίσως και να έχει παραπάνω παρεμβολές αν και η απόσταση είναι μικρή και δεν νομίζω να επηρεάσει.

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας θα δοκιμαστεί και θα δείξει στην πράξη.

----------


## DJman

Καλησπερα σας,

Ανασταίνω το θεμα, καθως μετα απο απο 3 χρονια θα εχουν βγει καινουργια μοντελα. Ενας φιλος θελει να στείλει το internet απο την δουλεια του στο σπιτι του, αποσταση 2,3χλμ 

Απο το λιγο που το εψαξα νομιζω οτι αυτο εδω κανει https://www.e-wireless.gr/NanoBeam-AC-NBE-5AC-16/

Με 2 τέτοια και ενα Αccess point για wifi στο απομακρυσμενο σπιτι , ειμαι οκ?

Απο αποψη ασφαλειας τι γινετε? Μπορουν να υποστηριξουν και VOIP (Εχουμε cosmote και forthnet στην δουλεια)

----------


## Sigal

Μάνο εγώ πριν μερικά χρόνια δοκίμασα  στα 8 χιλιόμετρα με οπτική επαφή 2 τεμάχια *ubiquiti nanostation 2* και ακόμα και τώρα δουλεύει άψογα.
Αφού τις ρυθμίσεις έχει επιλογή και το δίκτυο γίνετε invisible
Βέβαια σήμερα η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία έχει πιο μεγάλη ποικιλία. Τότε είχε μόνο αυτό το μοντέλο και το πλήρωνες χρυσάφι.

----------


## ThanosR

Λόγω "ανάστασης" του θέματος... Official Master Distributor για τα Ubiquiti στην Ελλάδα είναι η AERIAL.NET https://www.aerial.net/shop/index.php
(Δεν έχω καμία άμεση σχέση με την εταιρία, ήταν προμηθευτής σε [πολύ] προηγούμενη εργασία μου).

Αν ενδιαφέρει η μεγάλη απόσταση (χιλιόμετρα) αλλά δεν ενδιαφέρει η ταχύτητα μετάδοσης (λίγα Kbps), έχει αναπτυχθεί και το LoraWAN https://lora-alliance.org/about-lorawan

----------


## kioan

> Αν ενδιαφέρει η μεγάλη απόσταση (χιλιόμετρα) αλλά δεν ενδιαφέρει η ταχύτητα μετάδοσης (λίγα Kbps), έχει αναπτυχθεί και το LoraWAN https://lora-alliance.org/about-lorawan



Για την ακρίβεια *πάρα πολύ λίγα* kbps, από 250bps έως το μέγιστο 5kbps. Αν συνυπολογίσουμε και τους περιορισμούς της νομοθεσίας στο duty cycle, δηλαδή 1% στην Ευρώπη, μιλάμε για έναν μέσο ρυθμό δεδομένων που είναι το 1/100 του μέγιστου.

Είναι για εντελώς διαφορετικά σενάρια χρήσης το LoRaWAN και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί με τεχνολογίες όπως το WiFi κλπ

----------


## SV1JRT

Το πιο μακρινό link που έχω στήσει είναι 32 Km με Ubiquiti PowerBeam 5AC-620 πιάτα και στις δύο μεριές και μέση ταχύτητα 130 Mbps. Κόστος περίπου 700 ευρώ.

.

----------


## DJman

Αρα λογικα εγω με αυτα που σας εστειλα, στα 2,2 ΚΜ θα ειμαι χαλαρος. Μεχρι τι ταχύτητες να περιμενω? Λογικα θα εχουμε 50αρα vdsl σε λιγο καιρο

----------


## SV1JRT

> Αρα λογικα εγω με αυτα που σας εστειλα, στα 2,2 ΚΜ θα ειμαι χαλαρος. Μεχρι τι ταχύτητες να περιμενω? Λογικα θα εχουμε 50αρα vdsl σε λιγο καιρο



Τα συγκεκριμένα μηχανήματα δεν τα έχω δουλέψει, αλλά λογικά θα είναι εντάξει. Το παν είναι να έχεις ΚΑΘΑΡΗ οπτική επαφή από το ένα σημείο στο άλλο. Ολα τα άλλα τα βρίσκεις...

----------


## JOUN

> Αρα λογικα εγω με αυτα που σας εστειλα, στα 2,2 ΚΜ θα ειμαι χαλαρος. Μεχρι τι ταχύτητες να περιμενω? Λογικα θα εχουμε 50αρα vdsl σε λιγο καιρο



Mανο θα εχεις ταχυτητες πολυ μεγαλυτερες απο την 50αρα VDSL οποτε προχωρα αφοβα..

----------


## DJman

Σας ευχαριστω παιδια. Μολις τα παρω και τα στησω θα ξανα γραψω. Θα βγαλω και μερικες φωτο  :Smile:

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Στον υπολογισμό της οπτικής επαφής δεν πρέπει να είναι καθαρή και η πρώτη ζώνη Fresnel;

http://kioan.users.uth.gr/wireless/fresnelZone.html

----------

mikemtb (20-06-18)

----------


## SV1JRT

> Στον υπολογισμό της οπτικής επαφής δεν πρέπει να είναι καθαρή και η πρώτη ζώνη Fresnel;
> 
> http://kioan.users.uth.gr/wireless/fresnelZone.html



Βοηθάει, αλλά αν δεν υπάρχει δεν είναι αποτρεπτικό.

----------


## SV1JRT

Ένα ΠΟΛΥ καλό εργαλείο για να δείτε αν υπάρχει (καλή) οπτική επαφή μεταξύ δύο σημείων.....

https://link.ubnt.com/


.

----------

@962fm@ (20-06-18)

----------


## JohnSerres

Παλαιοτερα πριν κανα 2 χρονια περιπου ειχαμε κανει ενα λινκ μαζι με ενα φιλο που του εδινα ιντερνετ, η αποσταση μας ηταν 1χλμ και υπηρχε καλη οπτικη επαφη, στησαμε τις κεραιες μας στις ταρατσες μας
Η κεραια που χρησιμοποιησαμε και η δυο ηταν η Ubiquiti AirGrid M2-HP
agm2-hp-1114.jpg

----------


## alefgr

> Στον υπολογισμό της οπτικής επαφής δεν πρέπει να είναι καθαρή και η πρώτη ζώνη Fresnel;
> 
> http://kioan.users.uth.gr/wireless/fresnelZone.html



Ειδικά όταν βρέχει και υπάρχουν εμπόδια στην fresnel-zone, τότε υπάρχουν πράγματι σημαντικά προβλήματα.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Ειδικά όταν βρέχει και υπάρχουν εμπόδια στην fresnel-zone, τότε υπάρχουν πράγματι σημαντικά προβλήματα.



Η ζώνη Fresnel στην μπάντα των 5GHz είναι 5 - 6 μέτρα από την κύρια δέσμη. Αν έχεις εμπόδια μέσα στην ζώνη Fresnel, τότε σίγουρα έχεις εμπόδια ΚΑΙ στην κύρια δέσμη. Η βροχή δεν αποτελεί μεγάλο πρόβλημα στις ζεύξεις. Η υγρασία και η πρωινή ομίχλη -ειδικά πάνω από την θάλασσα- είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα.

.

----------

mikemtb (22-06-18)

----------


## alefgr

Από προσωπική πείρα ανέφερα την βροχή. Πριν κάποια χρόνια με ένα link στους 5GHz και με οριακή οπτική επαφή (το εμπόδιο ήταν μια ταράτσα κάπου στην μέση της απόστασης), ενώ δούλευε άψογα σε στεγνό καιρό, όταν πιάνανε βροχές σχεδόν χανόταν η επικοινωνία. Με το που ανέβηκαν και οι δύο κεραίες μόλις 1 μέτρο πιο ψηλά, λύθηκε το πρόβλημα της βροχής.

----------


## DJman

Η εγκατασταση εγινε παιδια. Τελικα βρηκα vdsl απο ενα φιλο στο 1χλμ. Στο ρουτερ πανω μετρησα 45Μbs και στο απομακρυσμενο σπιτι 40Μbps. Ειμαι αρκετα ευχαριστημενος

----------

kioan (04-08-18)

----------


## Panoss

Τελικά τι έβαλες, το Ubiquiti airMAX NanoBeam AC, 16dBi, 5GHz;

----------


## 1970 βαγγελης

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Έχω ένα λυόμενο δίπλα στη θάλασσα πολλή απομακρισμένο .Το μόνο σήμα που έχω στο κινητό μου είναι από ένα Καπινκ με τέλεια οπτική επαφή(θάλασσα)αλλά είναι 18 χιλιόμετρα είναι δυνατόν? Και αν ναι πως μπορώ να συνδεθώ?

----------


## mikemtb

Βεβαίως και γινεται!!
  μόνη προϋπόθεση είναι να συννενοηθείς με το καπινκ και να βάλεις 2 κεραίες (1 σε κάθε μεριά) 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## 1970 βαγγελης

Δηλαδή αν πάω για καφέ και πάρω τον κωδικό και μετά πάω στο μέρος μου δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ θέλει κεραία?

----------


## kioan

Για να μπορέσει να παίξει σε τόσο μεγάλη απόσταση,  πρέπει να υπάρχει και στα δύο άκρα της ζεύξης μια κατευθυντική κεραία μεγάλου κέρδους 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## 1970 βαγγελης

Οπότε δεν συνφέρη ευχαριστώ γιά τον χρόνο σας .

----------


## kikogk

καλησπέρα, μου  έχουν αναθέσει μια εργασία να συνδέσω δυο χώρους μέσω wifi, γραφείο -  σπίτι απόσταση 2-3 χμ χωρίς οπτική επαφή και τα δυο ισόγεια, και ένα  μπάτζετ υλικών στα 50 ευρώ... η μια λύση που σκέφτηκα είναι ένα   Ubiquiti Nanostation AC Loco ως repeater από το ρουτερ αλλά δεν πιστεύω  να έχω εκπομπή σε τόσο μεγάλη απόσταση, το δεύτερο και για να είμαι μέσα  στο μπάτζετ 2 τέτοια ( https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000...17%237559%2325  ) ένα σε κάθε χώρο αλλά με προβληματίζει η μη οπτική επαφή  ... τι  λέτε? να το δοκιμάσω ή να τους πω εξαρχής ότι δεν γίνεται λόγω μη  οπτικής επαφής?

----------


## leosedf

Δεν παίζει να πετύχεις επαφή με οποιαδήποτε λύση σκέφτηκες.

----------

mikemtb (05-05-20)

----------


## klik

Ένα μπετόνι βενζίνι και ένα στικάκι να πηγαινοέρχεται;  :Lol:

----------


## kikogk

σε ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση... υπάρχει δυνατότητα επαφής με κάποιο τρόπο χωρίς οπτική επαφή? με έχουν πρήξει για λύση για να μην πληρώνουν για δυο γραμμές

----------


## klik

Οχι. 123456

----------


## aktis

Πολύ βαθιά βάλαν το χέρι στην τσέπη οι εργοδότες !  Άκου 50 ολόκληρα  ευρώ  ...  
Με τα ρέστα να βάλουν και δορυφορικό ίντερνετ .

Πάντως οι κινέζοι είναι σε καλό δρόμο , έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς κάτι τέτοιο ;

----------


## SV1JRT

> καλησπέρα, μου  έχουν αναθέσει μια εργασία να συνδέσω δυο χώρους μέσω wifi, γραφείο -  σπίτι απόσταση 2-3 χμ χωρίς οπτική επαφή και τα δυο ισόγεια, και ένα  μπάτζετ υλικών στα 50 ευρώ... η μια λύση που σκέφτηκα είναι ένα   Ubiquiti Nanostation AC Loco ως repeater από το ρουτερ αλλά δεν πιστεύω  να έχω εκπομπή σε τόσο μεγάλη απόσταση, το δεύτερο και για να είμαι μέσα  στο μπάτζετ 2 τέτοια ( https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000...17%237559%2325  ) ένα σε κάθε χώρο αλλά με προβληματίζει η μη οπτική επαφή  ... τι  λέτε? να το δοκιμάσω ή να τους πω εξαρχής ότι δεν γίνεται λόγω μη  οπτικής επαφής?



ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΣΧΟΛΙΑΖΩ. ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟΙ εργοδότες.
Ετσι για σύγκριση, το link που φτιάχνω για τον οργανισμο που εργάζομαι, είναι απόστασης 1,5 χιλιόμετρου ΜΕ ΟΠΤΙΚΗ ΕΠΑΦΗ και θα μας κοστίσει περίπου 5 χιλιάδες ευρώ.

.

----------


## aktis

Εντάξει , τώρα πήγες στην άλλη άκρη , και εγώ ξέρω έργο που κάνανε ζεύξη 3 αιολικά πάρκα με εξοπλισμό cisco 15000  ευρώ ,
αλλά εκεί ήταν δημόσιο  ... και έφαγαν πολλοί .

----------


## nick1974

> Εντάξει , τώρα πήγες στην άλλη άκρη , και εγώ ξέρω έργο που κάνανε ζεύξη 3 αιολικά πάρκα με εξοπλισμό cisco 15000  ευρώ ,
> αλλά εκεί ήταν δημόσιο  ... και έφαγαν πολλοί .



Για 1500 μετρα αποσταση (που για σιγουρια πρεπει να υπαρχει μεγαλυτερη καλυψη) με ΠΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΑ μηχανηματα (νομιμες ισχυς κτλ) ειναι πολλα 5000?






> ...





βρε ανθρωπε κι εσυ τι ρωτας? 50 ευρω δε φτανουν ουτε για τους καφεδες που θα χρειαστουν στη διαρκεια της μελλετης και ερευνας αγορας (βασικα κυριολεκτικα δε φτανουν ουτε για τους καφεδες)





> ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΣΧΟΛΙΑΖΩ. ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟΙ εργοδότες.



οχι μωρε, απλα ασχετοι ειναι οι ανθρωποι. Προφανως νομιζουν πως ειναι κατι ευκολακι.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Εντάξει , τώρα πήγες στην άλλη άκρη , και εγώ ξέρω έργο που κάνανε ζεύξη 3 αιολικά πάρκα με εξοπλισμό cisco 15000  ευρώ ,
> αλλά εκεί ήταν δημόσιο  ... και έφαγαν πολλοί .




Τα 15 χιλιάρικα για 3 αιολικά πάρκα με Cisco μηχανήματα είναι ΤΖΑΜΠΑ !!
Πίστεψε με ξέρω ΠΟΛΥ καλά τι χρειάζεται για 3 link βουνό με βουνό.
ΤΖΑΜΠΑ είναι το ξαναλέω. Με τέτοια τιμή δεν έφαγε χρήμα κανένας !!

.

----------


## Panoss

> ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΣΧΟΛΙΑΖΩ. ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟΙ εργοδότες.
> Ετσι για σύγκριση, το link που φτιάχνω για τον οργανισμο που εργάζομαι, είναι απόστασης 1,5 χιλιόμετρου ΜΕ ΟΠΤΙΚΗ ΕΠΑΦΗ και θα μας κοστίσει περίπου 5 χιλιάδες ευρώ.
> 
> .



Είναι ιδιωτική εταιρεία, όχι δημόσιο.
Άρα καμία σχέση, δεν μπορεί να γίνει σύγκριση.

----------


## chipakos-original

Εγώ παίδες με αυτό κάνω δουλειά εδώ και 6 χρόνια περίπου https://www.ebay.com/itm/2500M-WiFi-...item2ae78fc60c Απλά δεν το βρίσκω καινούριο το ίδιο στο ebay ξανά, σαν να το έχουν καταργήσει. Παίρνω Wi-Fi από το δίπλα χωριό χωρίς αναμεταδότη.

----------

